
Amazon wants gas stations and restaurants to start using Amazon Pay - Eridrus
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/21/18106348/amazon-pay-restuarant-gas-station-stores
======
Eridrus
At first brush, I was ready to discount this as an also-ran, but this actually
seems like something that could take off in restaurants in the US IMO.

Handing over a credit card and then signing a receipt isn't a particularly
convenient way to pay, and NFC tags don't make it any better. But printing out
a QR code at each table that you can scan, see your receipt and add a tip
without doing any calculations actually seems like a better experience.

Gas Stations seem similar, in that NFC doesn't buy you a lot, since a bunch of
them want to see ID before charging you, and if Amazon can do a better job of
fraud detection and not require you to actually go into the gas station, that
could be a real convenience to customers.

